# Vixen Halloween Sequences



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Anyone got any Vixen sequences they'd be willing to share? I finally got my LSC hack off the ground have have 6 channels right now, soon to be 17 (when I can get and assemble the parts). I've started the sequencing process, but am still new at it and it's taking a while...


----------



## goneferal

Oh boy, it takes a LONG while. I've spent countless hours on 5 different song sequences and hope to have them done in time. I don't have anything ready to share yet, but there may be some on DIYchristmas.com in the Halloween section.


----------



## DarkLore

I presume you are referring to singing pumpkins? Msg me your email address.


----------



## goneferal

There is way more than singing pumpkins you can do in Vixen.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Actually, I was thinking of something more along the lines of 



. This one was done, apparently, using LOR (Light-O-Rama) which is not compatible with what I'm doing.

I just spent the last 4 hours or so getting my Pumpkin face to do Grim Grinning Ghosts. I will post the sequence once I got it a little more polished.


----------



## psyko99

Check the vixen forums. I found a bunch over there. I look to see if I have any. Some I have downloaded to check out and if I couldn't use them I deleted.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Yeah, I've spent a ton of time over at doityourselfchristmas.com's forums. I've seen some of the stuff people have put out. Nothing with the talking face, however. No worries, I'm getting the hang of this.


----------



## psyko99

Now I know what you are looking for. I haven't seen any vixen sequences with the talking pumpkin face. There are ways to convert a LOR sequence to vixen though.

I was going to suggest checking http://www.landolights.com/main/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,54/func,select/id,14/

But I doubt there are any on that site either.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I've created a test-board to see how well my Halloween lightshow will work. This is a smaller version of the singing Halloween face that will be put up on the side of the house, and will sing, using a program called Vixen along with some hardware. This is similar to the shows you typically see around Christmas with the big light shows set to music.

Here is a link to the first sequence: 



 It's just 6 channels singing Grim Grinning Ghosts









_My light show small scale platform, used for the singing Halloween face._









_Halloween face with the lights out._

I discovered after I filmed this that one tooth on the top part of the mouth was longer than the other. Turned out I put lights into holes for a different (as of yet unused) channel. DOH! I was wondering why I needed 2 extra lights for that one...


----------



## goneferal

Cool, good job!


----------



## debbie5

Its great. One tweak though- (don't hate me) there is a faster version (I think it's Thurl Ravenscroft) online. This ones a bit slow.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I know, I like this one, however.


----------



## fritz42_male

What bulbs are you using for the face?

I was wondering if I could make it easy by using pegboard and LEDs (which push in nicely into pegboard)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I just used old sets of twinkle (Christmas) lights I found in the basement. For the full scale version, I will be buying new light sets, as I don't want to be diagnosing a bad string come Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is going to look so cool when you have it up on your house.


----------



## psyko99

That is looking cool. I've been thinking about doing a pumpkin choir, but haven't had the focus this year. BTW, what type of controller are you using?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I hacked a Mr. Christmas Lights and Sounds of Christmas box to take data from a parallel cable. I have 6 channels this way, working on expanding to 12. 

On another note, I found a program that will convert Light-O-Rama sequences to Vixen. Seems to work pretty well, so my well of source material just expanded. I will be making these sequences available once I got some one. Right now I got Grim Grinning Ghosts and Addams Family done, working on Thriller and Ghost Riders in the Sky ATM


----------

